# Ende März worauf angeln?



## PetriHelix (5. März 2002)

Hi Jungs,

ich bin so wie es aussieht vom 25. - 29. März an der Nordsee in Renesse (Kurzurlaub). Die Angel sollte im Gepäck natürlich nicht fehlen. Lohnt es sich es in der Zeit mal auf den ein oder anderen Fisch zu probieren?
Habe an Ruten fast alles zur Hand will nur nicht alle mitnehmen, geht aus Platzgründen im Auto auch leider nicht. Worauf würdet ihr es mal probieren? 

Gruss

PetriHelix


----------



## IjmTex (7. März 2002)

Ich würde es einmal auf Plattfische versuchen, die müßten eigentlich zu dieser Zeit gut zu fangen sein. Fahre nämlich zur gleichen Zeit auf die nordholländische Insel Texel. Dort wird man eigentlich im März und April immer wieder mit wirklich guten Plattfisch-Fängen belohnt.
Gruss IjmTex


----------



## Bondex (11. März 2002)

*Telespinnrute*

Nimm eine Telespinnrute um 3m mit 60-100 Gramm mit. 30er Leine auf die Rolle. Damit kannst du auf Grund angeln und auch blinkern. Nimm auch Wasserkugeln, Bleie, Ständer, Meereshaken, Blinker, Wobbler, Pilker mit, dann bist Du immer gerüstet. Kannst vielleicht auch auf ein Boot gehen. Weiß nicht vielleicht gibt´s da auch Hornhechte und Meerforellen, Dorsch, Aalquappen, Makrelen und auch Plattfische. In Häfen kann man es auch auf Barsch und Zander versuchen.

Björni :q 
 :z  :z  :z


----------



## dirkbo (6. April 2003)

*Texel*

Darf man denn überhaupt vor dem 31.5. mit Würmern, Blinkern usw. auf Texel angeln?
Ich meine wegen der Schonzeiten in Holland !!

Sorry, aber ich fahre auch über Ostern nach Texel und wenn ich mir die Gesetzestexte so durchlese darf man mit fast keinem Köder dort angeln, außer Teig ... ächz

Vielleicht habt ihr ja einen kleinen Tipp für mich !!!


Der sich den Wolf fragt ... :g


----------



## PetriHelix (13. April 2003)

Hi,

ich denke das diese Regelung für die See nicht gilt... Ich weiss ja nicht wo Du dort genau angeln möchtest, aber normalerweise brauchst Du für die See ja auch keine Fischereikarten... Also denke ich das diese Beschränkung dort nicht gilt. Ich fahre diesen Freitag wieder nach Renesse (wie letztes Jahr auch) und werde mein Glück mal auf die Hornies probieren. Hfoffe das ich den ein oder anderen fangen werde (wäre mein erster  )

Ansonsten nehme ich wohl noch meine Brandungsruten mit und probiere die ein oder andere Platte zu erwischen.


----------

